# Can't install apache on FreeBSD 8.1



## fastjacket (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi,

I'm running freebsd FreeBSD 8.1. I'm just trying to install Apache22. I have done *portsnap upgrade* and the ports tree is up to date. But when I do *make install* in /usr/ports/www/apache22, it ends up like this:

```
fetch: [url]ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/pcre-8.21.tar.bz2:[/url] Connection refused
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/ and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/pcre.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/pcre.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache22.
```

Why can't I install such a common port like apache or pcre? Where is my mistake? FreeBSD 8.1 is not supported anymore? Already?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 27, 2012)

The distfiles are the same for all versions. And 8.1 is still supported (until 31 July 2012).

The file fetches just fine. Are you on a corporate network? Perhaps you need to use a proxy?


----------



## fastjacket (Jan 30, 2012)

You are right. It was a proxy problem.
Thx


----------

